# RecipeDB - Lazy Mexican



## eddy401 (15/8/10)

Lazy Mexican  Ale - American Amber Ale  Kit & Kilo               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 1.7kg Coopers Mexican Cerveza1kg BE21kg Dextrose250ml "Berri Lime extract" added at the start with everything elsekit yeast.Next time i would replace the BE2 with 500g LDME, and the 1kg dextrose down to 0.75kg dextrose, its a bit too strong at the moment. Also try mixing up lemon and lime extract, maybe some orange in there too, but id keep it at 250ml extract total.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.5 kg Dextrose    0.25 kg Generic DME - Light    0.25 kg Corn Sugar       Yeast     1 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale       Misc     12  lemon (juice and zest)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.59%   Colour 6 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## leeroy11 (24/8/10)

Hi, I'm only fairly new to brewing and was thinking about doing a Mexican style beer. Was wondering if adding lemongrass would have much of an effect on the flavor?


----------



## eddy401 (5/9/10)

i dont know about lemon grass, i tried some other peoples suggestions of zest but didnt get much taste from it, maybe grab another fermenter from bunnings (about 16 bucks i think, and u have to drill or melt a small hole in the top for the airl lock) then either do two batches or make a normal one, then bottle half and put the other half into the second fermenter with some lemony stuff for another week, bottle and then compare it to the first one.



Leeroy said:


> Hi, I'm only fairly new to brewing and was thinking about doing a Mexican style beer. Was wondering if adding lemongrass would have much of an effect on the flavor?


----------

